# Κλήρωση για 2 παιδικά και 2 εφηβικά βιβλία



## EleniD (Apr 3, 2015)

Με αγάπη! 
Τα παιδικά τα έχω γράψει η ίδια, ενώ τα εφηβικά τα έχω μεταφράσει.

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/04/03/κλήρωση-για-2-παιδικά-βιβλία-και-2-εφηβι/


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Καλή επιτυχία στα «παιδιά» σου, έστω κι αν εμείς έχουμε αναβαθμιστεί σε αναγνώσματα άλλων ηλικιών.


----------



## EleniD (Apr 18, 2015)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------

